# appendicitis



## ArtB (Dec 22, 2016)

Possible contribution factor might have been trying to lift one end of 400 pound logs last fall by hand, and being over 71 yo? 

FWIW, just in time to be home before Christmas.

Just got home from hospital minus one appendix. 

No complications. 

History for reference if you ever have similar symptoms. 

3 or 4 weeks ago had one night after supper with one vomiting experience, threw up everything in 3 closely spaced regurgitations, but once cleared out all seemed OK.

Then Tuesday night same thing, except then followed by stomach pains and dry heaves continuing until next morning. Thought maybe just flue, but stomach pain was now localized only at appendix. Have not had any type of flue for over 20 years, so thought maybe something else.

After verifying some internet appendicitis diagnosis sites, actually called the doc for appointment, got in that morning. DW went along as she figured if I called the doc it must be serious. 

Doc poked around and strongly suggested I go to emergency room (doc said even with ER wait times, probably fastest place to get CT scan to verify and immediate** 'lapappendectomy' surgery.

After total of about 8 hours wait* CT scan analysis came back with the news, appendix could burst within 2 days, so had it removed yesterday night, released from hospital about an hour ago. No complications, no pain. 

* note: hospital about 10 mi south of downtown Seattle. English 2nd (or 3rd) language in waiting room. About 1/3 of females wearing hajib, another 1/2 speaking Spanish. Only white or black folks in waiting room looked to be in 70's or 80's. Interesting demographics.

** 'immediate' was 2 hours after cat scan. 

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## JimMorrison (Dec 22, 2016)

And Merry Christmas to you. Glad you made it. Looks like a good chance of a Happy New Year!


----------



## greg storms (Jan 16, 2017)

Glad you were taken care of. Hopefully, you are recovering fully!


----------



## blades (Jan 19, 2017)

And you paid they got it free. Prior experience last Christmas- different problem though medically- Would not accept cash as payment- so credit card- couple hours after getting home get call that the dingaling who took the cc lost all the paperwork including that with my cc # on it. Oh Joy. Call cc co cancel and issue new - what a pia.


----------



## Cycledude (Jan 21, 2017)

Main reason for ct scan was so they could charge a LOT MORE.


----------

